# Police package



## cougarman (Oct 18, 2016)

will Uber accept a vehicle such as an impala. That has the police package. Ie steel wheels, vinyl rear seat and floor.


----------



## CvilleUber (Aug 29, 2016)

As long as it has a clean title and is 2006 or newer, don't see why not


----------



## Shangsta (Aug 15, 2016)

Does it have the cage to keep Pax away from your aux cord?


----------



## cougarman (Oct 18, 2016)

No cage I prefer the plexi keeps the projectile vomit in the back.


----------



## DoUHaveAnyWater? (Sep 7, 2016)

cougarman said:


> will Uber accept a vehicle such as an impala. That has the police package. Ie steel wheels, vinyl rear seat and floor.


Sounds like the perfect Uber vehicle - it will already have been puked & pissed in so no worries about keeping it pristine, and it already has plastic seat and floor. Good idea.


----------



## cougarman (Oct 18, 2016)

End of the night you just hose it down.


----------



## EX_ (Jan 31, 2016)

Is this something you already own or looking to buy?

Many retired police cars are usually sold at surplus auctions for $5k, and between 5-8 years old. A good car to use just for Uber and cheap pax duty, I'd say.


----------



## cougarman (Oct 18, 2016)

Looking to buy. I drive a truck and am looking for a cheap car for this.


----------



## Adieu (Feb 21, 2016)

cougarman said:


> will Uber accept a vehicle such as an impala. That has the police package. Ie steel wheels, vinyl rear seat and floor.


1.Your rims don't matter
2. Your floor doesn't matter & everybody, even us uberselect drivers, uses vinyl or rubber mats anyway
3. Plastic seat with handcuff recess won't cut it, everything else should be okay... also, a seat swap from a parted-out commuter-owned totaled car should solve any rear seat issues affordably


----------



## Crownvic 60 (Nov 3, 2016)

cougarman said:


> will Uber accept a vehicle such as an impala. That has the police package. Ie steel wheels, vinyl rear seat and floor.


Yes they will accept it. I know ,I drive a 06 crown vic police interceptor people get a kick out of it,,,,,most of the time, unlike the time I picked up a pax from outside the jail and thought I was going to re-arrest him and ran away,lol


----------



## werty (Oct 1, 2015)

EX_ said:


> Is this something you already own or looking to buy?
> 
> Many retired police cars are usually sold at surplus auctions for $5k, and between 5-8 years old. A good car to use just for Uber and cheap pax duty, I'd say.


This is probably a bad idea. Mainly because every police car gets terrible gas mileage, but also because they get pushed hard. There's a reason they get retired after only 5-10 years. Sure, most agencies probably maintained it well and some cars are even deceptively low mileage, but all that comes with thousands of engine hours and hard driving over its entire lifespan.

Uber doesn't accept former police cars anyway. You would have found this out if you'd done 2 minutes of basic research, OP.


----------



## Crownvic 60 (Nov 3, 2016)

werty said:


> This is probably a bad idea. Mainly because every police car gets terrible gas mileage, but also because they get pushed hard. There's a reason they get retired after only 5-10 years. Sure, most agencies probably maintained it well and some cars are even deceptively low mileage, but all that comes with thousands of engine hours and hard driving over its entire lifespan.
> 
> Uber doesn't accept former police cars anyway. You would have found this out if you'd done 2 minutes of basic research, OP.


B.S. I DRIVE ONE


----------



## Crownvic 60 (Nov 3, 2016)

Crownvic 60 said:


> B.S. I DRIVE ONE


(In cali)


----------



## jeep45238 (Oct 6, 2016)

In my town they won't accept the following:

Ford Crown Victoria
Mercury Grand Marquis
Chevrolet Spark
Honda Element
Toyota FJ Cruiser
Lincoln Town Car
However, the new Ford police interceptor can be had with a twin turbo V6 and AWD (it's a Taurus SHO) - and I've found them with 65k on the clock for $13K. I want one for my own personal fun, but I would LOVE to do some nights doing Uber in one.


----------



## jfinks (Nov 24, 2016)

Wow why no Element? Too small?


----------



## jeep45238 (Oct 6, 2016)

I don't know. I know the spark is waaaay too small (our Fit makes it look tiny). The Ford/Lincoln/Mercury could all be fleet vehicles/confused with taxis, so I get that one (kinda). I don't get the Honda or Toyota.


----------



## Mars Troll Number 4 (Oct 30, 2015)

werty said:


> This is probably a bad idea. Mainly because every police car gets terrible gas mileage, but also because they get pushed hard. There's a reason they get retired after only 5-10 years. Sure, most agencies probably maintained it well and some cars are even deceptively low mileage, but all that comes with thousands of engine hours and hard driving over its entire lifespan.
> 
> Uber doesn't accept former police cars anyway. You would have found this out if you'd done 2 minutes of basic research, OP.


This is EXACTLY what happens to taxis driving them for years on end...

Wonder what a 5 year old uber car will look like?


----------



## Braden Scott (Dec 4, 2016)

I work in South Bend IN. My primary Uber car is my 01 Ford Crown Victoria Police Interceptor. It is perfect for me. Plus the people get a kick out of it. I keep it pristine and it is conservatively customized.


----------



## Shangsta (Aug 15, 2016)

Braden Scott said:


> I work in South Bend IN. My primary Uber car is my 01 Ford Crown Victoria Police Interceptor. It is perfect for me. Plus the people get a kick out of it. I keep it pristine and it is conservatively customized.


Wont be able to use it next month though huh?


----------



## Braden Scott (Dec 4, 2016)

Shangsta said:


> Wont be able to use it next month though huh?


I haven't heard anything about that. Supposedly 2001 and newer is supposed to be good all the way through 2017


----------



## Dammit Mazzacane (Dec 31, 2015)

jfinks said:


> Wow why no Element? Too small?


It may be b/c of the suicide doors. They don't want riders to smash their hand in the doors.

More likely it's because the Element seats four, and Uber wants the ability to seat five or more passengers (think UberPool, with 2 + 2 + driver)


----------



## Adieu (Feb 21, 2016)

jeep45238 said:


> However, the new Ford police interceptor can be had with a twin turbo V6 and AWD (it's a Taurus SHO) - and I've found them with 65k on the clock for $13K. I want one for my own personal fun, but I would LOVE to do some nights doing Uber in one.


$13k for a used Taurus is criminal

I've accidentally pinged a chick with a 4.5* rating driving a 2011 Town Car on Select when checking if I really just got kicked out of queue


----------



## jeep45238 (Oct 6, 2016)

Dude, it's a SHO, not a base taurus. 13K is about 5-7K less than a consumer owned SHO.


----------



## Adieu (Feb 21, 2016)

A Taurus is a Taurus is....still a Taurus


----------



## Crownvic 60 (Nov 3, 2016)

My 06 police interceptor has:
Oil,power steering fluid,tyranny fluid,all run thrue a. Secondary radiator. Stainless steel DUAL exhaust, 
Oversized front and rear sway bars ,brakes, it has specialized super duty steering gear, beefy suspension, it even has ballistic door panels, and anti-stab plates in the back of the front seats ( just in case of a really psychotic pax lol) these cars are built to do this job, and gets 23-25 per gal. Does the prius come close,,,,,,not
Sorry for the long rant just defending my ride ,love to all


----------



## Skyblue6 (Nov 16, 2015)

Crownvic 60 said:


> My 06 police interceptor has:
> Oil,power steering fluid,tyranny fluid,all run thrue a. Secondary radiator. Stainless steel DUAL exhaust,
> Oversized front and rear sway bars ,brakes, it has specialized super duty steering gear, beefy suspension, it even has ballistic door panels, and anti-stab plates in the back of the front seats ( just in case of a really psychotic pax lol) these cars are built to do this job, and gets 23-25 per gal. Does the prius come close,,,,,,not
> Sorry for the long rant just defending my ride ,love to all


Niceeeee


----------



## Crownvic 60 (Nov 3, 2016)

Skyblue6 said:


> Niceeeee


Thank u skyblue


----------



## jeep45238 (Oct 6, 2016)

Adieu said:


> A Taurus is a Taurus is....still a Taurus


Some people will never understand. No worries. I've got my eyes on the new Fusion sport too.


----------



## Adieu (Feb 21, 2016)

Crownvic 60 said:


> My 06 police interceptor has:
> Oil,power steering fluid,tyranny fluid,all run thrue a. Secondary radiator. Stainless steel DUAL exhaust,
> Oversized front and rear sway bars ,brakes, it has specialized super duty steering gear, beefy suspension, it even has ballistic door panels, and anti-stab plates in the back of the front seats ( just in case of a really psychotic pax lol) these cars are built to do this job, and gets 23-25 per gal. Does the prius come close,,,,,,not
> Sorry for the long rant just defending my ride ,love to all


Anyone who's replaced swaybars will crack up at the swaybar reference

Btw ever seen the sways on a suburban? Pencilly lil things...


----------



## Crownvic 60 (Nov 3, 2016)

Adieu said:


> Anyone who's replaced swaybars will crack up at the swaybar reference
> 
> Btw ever seen the sways on a suburban? Pencilly lil things...


I have replaced them and yes rereading my post I'm cracking up,,,good eye my friend. I have to go look at my moron trophy lol


----------

